# Bach's rescue remedy



## Libbylou (2 January 2011)

Im interested to know if anyone has used this with sucess for them and their horse ??

My horse can be a bit stressy especially at the moment after time standing around doing nothing. As far as Im aware most calmers are mag based and only work if the horse is deficient in mag ?

How much did you give to the horse and how was it given ?

Thanks.


----------



## Shay (2 January 2011)

Yes - swear by it.

The rescue remedy is aimed at an "emergency" situation - so my daughter uses it before going into the ring at competitions or when she is otherwise wound up.  I have also given it to horses when they are shocked or hurt.  You can use it for up to 24 hours at about 2 hour intervals but if you find yourseklf using it for longer than that they you might better better off with something more specific.

Rescue remedy comes as a spay and drops.  The spray is easier to use for humans - the drops for horses.  I either put drops on my hand and offer it to the horse- if they want it they'll lick it off - or put a few drops in thier drinking water.  I prefer offering it directly as the horse then has a choice whether it wants it or not.

I've never used it as a general calmer - although there are similar remedies aimed at that specifically.  If you are competing affiliated you need to be careful anything calming doesn't have valerian in it.  Effective as it is - it is banned.  If you're not affilliated valerian is great!  I'm not  a fan of magnesium based calmers.  If you're just trying to get through a period of box confinement you might find Valerian effective.  Do check with your vet if you are on any other medications though!


----------



## Olivio (2 January 2011)

I use it for myself before loading my horse, going XC and going to the dentist - my three most stressful situations!  I love the stuff and have been using it for years.  I always use the drops, I think your meant to take 3-4 but I tend to take a whole pippett, it burns a bit on the way down but does the job!  As with most things it works for some and not for others, it's always worth a try though.


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (3 January 2011)

I've found rescue remedy to be as useful as a chocolate teapot. But I swear by lavender oil - old horsemen use to use it in Victorian times when many horses weren't so well broken - supposed to be calming. To keep things easy, I've got a Boots own lavender spray and if I'm having a silly, nervy day, ned + me get a good spray before we go for a hack. But here's the thing - I think it only works because I think it does! The power of the placebo should never be underestimated. Whatever floats your boat, go for it and it doesn't really matter what anyone else thinks. 

PS: the added advantage of lavender spray is that if you DO have an accident out hacking and end up in A&E, you smell nice.


----------



## Rose Folly (3 January 2011)

It's marvellous. I first saw it used when a horse (no saddle or bridle) trotted briskly past our house, but stopped to commune with my mare over the fence. I went and caught it with a bit of old rope. It was oddly stroppy, and I then realised it was someone's escaped stallion! With help from a horsey neighbour we managed to get the stallion into a stable, but he was very freaked out and quite free with his hooves. This all happened at 9pm on a summer's evening, and I started ringing round to try to trace the horse. My neighbouring horse dealer, a VERY down-to-erth brisk lady, kindly came to see if she could help, bringing with her some Bach Flower Rescue Remedy. She gave the old boy a few drops on a halved apple. Within 15 minutes I was in with him, bedding him down, checking him for injuries as though he was the Nativity donkey!

She converted me, and I used it with great success for a very unhappy TB I owned who was frightened of the farrier. It's an interesting product. Heaven knows how it works but it does, and there's always been a bottle handy since that night with the escapee.


----------



## lauzbeefy (3 January 2011)

I swear by it for myself when competing. Really helps me out, whether it is placebo or not I believe in it so it works for me. Gives me the kick up the ar*e I need to kick on!

Once the baby is born I will be downing a bottle so I can jump back on board with no worries, hehe..


----------



## pines of rome (3 January 2011)

I use it a lot, i sometimes take it before i ride if i am stressed and i give it to my horse all the time,just add 4 drops in his water bucket at night,this keeps him chilled out, really noticed the difference since i have been doing this.


----------



## katygeegee (8 January 2011)

I've never given it to a horse but I swear by it use it all the time - probably too much maybe I should just try and make my life less stressful instead


----------



## Supertrooper (8 January 2011)

Trying it on me + horse tomorrow for the first time so will post a report xx


----------



## ShowJumperL95 (8 August 2018)

I know this is a really old thread but my friend has got her highly strung horse on box rest and she has tried a variety of calmers and she is considering trying rescue remedy as it works well on herself. How much do you give of this? Is it double the human dose?


----------



## eggs (9 August 2018)

I used to take it myself before competing and it certainly seemed to help but may just have been the placebo effect.

I tried it with one of my normally greedy horses by putting some drops on a sugar cube but he refused to take it.


----------



## Littlefloof (9 August 2018)

eggs said:



			I used to take it myself before competing and it certainly seemed to help but may just have been the placebo effect.
		
Click to expand...

The active ingredient is (iirc) brandy so I'm sure it helped... Not sure this can be attributed to the flower essences though.


----------

